# Idea for a Kindle software that corrects based on marks/notes



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post and if I did unknowingly broke some rules or failed in some protocol, I apologize in advance. Noticing that there is an "App" board here, I was wondering if there is such a program for either the kindle, windows, or mac OS that can automatically correct typos based on notes and marks made by the user? I realized that I found a copy of a public domain book that was badly scanned and riddled with errors and such. I'm wondering if it is possible to create a program that can reference the Marks and Notes and make adjustments based on criterias like keywords and highlights. 
My idea is something along the lines of the software detecting things like:
Keyword: typo + (replace word) which will go through the mark based on locations and replace the typo with (replace word).
the same concept but work with a highlighted area in case of words that are typos but broken in pieces (or even in this case, replace phrases).

something like that. I wonder if anyone knows of such a software or program that I can get a hold of. I think it works great for anyone who notice typos and such in the things they read.


----------



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

any such app or software that can do that?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

There are no apps available for the Kindle as yet.  The SDK has only gone out to a limited set of developers.  For the PC, I don't know of anything that can automagically extract information from the Kindle annotations file or My Clippings file, but it's a good idea!


----------



## mputtr (May 10, 2010)

I'm no programmer, but I think this can technically work as a set of "if" "then" commands that parses through the entire document while referencing the clipping files. I don't think it's simple, but I would think it is not difficult as well. I know there are a limited amount of developers out there, but I think creating a program for Mac/Windows or an app would be brilliant. I would even dare say it is worth paying abit of money to support the developer.


----------

